
Product Hunt’s Community Is Priceless - s_reid9
https://medium.com/@500Miles/product-hunt-s-community-is-priceless-7192b0d2adba#.jsdf6b5m3
======
minimaxir
> _Each day on Product Hunt is a competition that’s fair and democratic.
> That’s what makes it so great. Competition encourages makers to bring their
> A game and when everyone must adhere to the same rules, the products that
> come out on top are more deserving of their position._

> _We were fortunate that Hiten Shah, a friend of 500 Miles cofounder and CEO
> Viral Kadakia, agreed to submit our product. This made a huge difference. It
> helped get our product immediately in front of a lot of people as he is an
> influencer in the tech industry and has over 23K followers on Product Hunt.
> Special thanks to Hiten, our X factor, for submitting the 500 Miles on
> Product Hunt._

Heh.

